# Archery LE elk success?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

For thoughs of you who drew a LE elk tag and didn't tag out. Was it cause you didn't find a big enough bull or didn't get a chance to shoot? I was just looking at the success percentages on the LE units and was just wondering why so many people didn't tag out. I know archery is harder I was just wondering.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It is much harder, but I was way too picky and passed up some very good bulls last year on my hunt. There were 5 tags in our little group, only one killed, but 3 others got shots off that missed the mark. So, I think getting close is tough, then staying composed and having everything work just right is even tougher, making it a kick in the butt fun challenge. Any bull killed with a bow is a heck of a trophy.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ditto on what Pro said, I passed on a few smaller bulls and finally found the herd bull, I got within 49 yards but did not feel good with the shot so I passed, I did finally find a satelite bull on the last very windy day of the hunt and shot him at noon of that last day, he scored just over 350.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Ditto on what Pro said, I passed on a few smaller bulls and finally found the herd bull, I got within 49 yards but did not feel good with the shot so I passed, I did finally find a satelite bull on the last very windy day of the hunt and shot him at noon of that last day, he scored just over 350.


Satellite bull...350...only in Utah...


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a tag last year and I just sucked. I never found an elk during the hunt. The elk where there as proven by others on this forum who had that tag. It was just not my year. Looking back I could have and should done thing diffrently. I was too hard headed and knew the elk had to be where they was during the scouting trips. Maybe in 10 to 15 years I might get to start thinking about it again. I400 anyone???


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> I had a tag last year and I just sucked. I never found an elk during the hunt. The elk where there as proven by others on this forum who had that tag. It was just not my year. Looking back I could have and should done thing diffrently. I was too hard headed and knew the elk had to be where they was during the scouting trips. Maybe in 10 to 15 years I might get to start thinking about it again. *I400 anyone???*


**** straight!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Satellite bull...350...only in Utah...


Yeah, when I was trying to get to the herd bull I picked out 3 6x6 satelite bulls that were well over 300".
A friend of mine's sister took that herd bull on the muzzy later that year, it grossed at 414.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

bowgy said:


> > Satellite bull...350...only in Utah...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when I was trying to get to the herd bull I picked out 3 6x6 satelite bulls that were well over 300".
> A friend of mine's sister took that herd bull on the muzzy later that year, it grossed at 414.


that's just absurd man!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> > > Satellite bull...350...only in Utah...
> ...


What is absurd is this was on a 'lower' class LE unit. :shock: Me thinks bowgy is just a heck of a hunter.


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Dec 23, 2007)

Did it last year and still have the tag. Had a great experience, hunted hard, spent LOTS of time in the field, but I now have some regrets. I cashed in on what may have been a once in a lifetime opportunity and came home empty handed. Typically the guys that do the LE archery aren't amateurs either. I feel if you have any decent amount of points you could be taking a great risk unless you really don't care about coming home with a $280 piece of paper. I've said it before and I'll say it again, time is your enemy on this hunt. Action is just getting hot when your hunt is ending. My advice: Be realistic, be mentally & physically prepared, and give yourself plenty of time in September.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> What is absurd is this was on a 'lower' class LE unit. Me thinks bowgy is just a heck of a hunter


Uhhh....gee....thanks  That is quite an honor from you pro. 

It was the Panguitch Lake unit.



> Did it last year and still have the tag. Had a great experience, hunted hard, spent LOTS of time in the field, but I now have some regrets. I cashed in on what may have been a once in a lifetime opportunity and came home empty handed. Typically the guys that do the LE archery aren't amateurs either. I feel if you have any decent amount of points you could be taking a great risk unless you really don't care about coming home with a $280 piece of paper. *I've said it before and I'll say it again, time is your enemy on this hunt. Action is just getting hot when your hunt is ending. My advice: Be realistic, be mentally & physically prepared, and give yourself plenty of time in September*.


I agree, be ready for anything, don't give up and put as much time in as possible. I put a lot of miles on my LPC's (leather personel carriers as we called our boots in the army) I couln't find the herd the last day since it stormed so much the day before so I put my nose to the wind and started hiking through some of the thick forest I found one spike at 7:30 am had him withing 18 yards, found one lone cow at about 10 am and at noon I found the bull I took at noon all by his lonseome. Alot of hard hunting and hiking when they are not calling they are hard to find. Called a couple of friends and we backpacked him out about 1.5 miles 2 trips and it made for a long but fullfilling hunt.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a tag for one on the lower quality units. My biggest problem was that my bro-in-law, who I was hunting with, had killed a 350" 5x5 the opening weekend, so I thought I had to out-do him. I passed a couple of 30 yard shots on smaller 5x5's, hoping to kill one of the bigger bulls. Well, it never happend. One of my most memorable hunts though.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I hunted the Wasatch in '06. I passed on many smaller bulls and let some bigger ones walk because I didn't get the shot I wanted. However, one thing I would caution against is waiting till the last week hoping that the rut will be going stronger. In the area I hunted, the bulls were most vocal and responsive the first week of September. However, I was counting on that last week. I took 4 days off work for the last week of the hunt. It was pretty quiet, and I ended up going home empty-handed. That being said, every year is different and every unit is different. 

However, going home without filling your tag isn't the end of the world. It is awesome just to be out there with a tag in your pocket and a bow in your hand.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> > A friend of mine's sister took that herd bull on the muzzy later that year, it grossed at 414.


There nothing to be shamed of that. That suck you didnt get him but she did that should make it even sweeter. Congrats to her and you for teh hard work finding him.


----------



## TimBuck2 (Mar 16, 2009)

I hunted the Wasatch in 04. That year there were approximately 35 archery permits given. I ran into only one person that had a tag and that was on the road driving out of my area in the morning on the last day. We passed each other leaving the area without filling our tags. Talking with him (He was a taxidermist from Heber, I believe), however, he stated it was the best hunting experience he ever had.

During the hunt I passed up shots on 4 300-class bulls hoping for something bigger. I was able to maneuver in on 3 bulls that would easily go over 350 during the 13 days that I hunted I missed a 40 yard downhill shot at a 350+ 6x7 bull on the 3rd to last day of the hunt. It was killed the next year in nearly the same spot and scored over 380.

My wife was due with our 5th child on the last day of the hunt, so I was hoping to get-r-done early. She was scheduled to be induced in the afternoon of the last day. I hunted hard that morning hoping to connect early and had my brother and friends as back-up to pack out the elk if I arrowed one. We'll I hunted that morning and almost got a shot at a 350+ 6x6 that I had been on earlier in the week and then passed up a shot at a 220-230 class 5x5. As I left that morning driving back home to pick my wife up from the doctor's office to take her to the hospital, I felt at peace, even though I didn't fill my permit and even though I knew I'd probably never draw the hunt again. I had just completed the funnest hunt of my life. It was an awesome experience. I had the opportunity I wanted and just blew shot.

My advise. It's a tough hunt to kill a 350+, especially now with the increase in permits. Go into the hunt for the experience of spending time in God's creation and enjoy the encounters with nature and the elk. Just hunt as hard as you can and be positive. Enjoy the close encounters of all opportunities. At the end of the hunt, just know you gave it your all and had a terrific time. Don't let the pressure of getting a bull that SCORES well be the highest priority.

Now here's the twist...

While driving down the canyon I called my wife to see how her appointment went. After she heard my news that I was happily eating tag soup, she gave me some exhilarating news. She opted to wait to be induced for a few more days so I'd have the opportunity to finish off the evening hunt. Now you can see why I have extended the family to 6 kids . 

At about 7:30pm that evening, I maneuvered between one of the herd bulls I had been hunting during that week and his cows as he lagged behind a few hundred yards while they were moving down the canyon to water for the night. I stepped back into the oak brush funnel they were using and one small bull squeal and two soft cow calls later brought him at me head on. All I could do is pray that he didn't keep coming straight on. As luck would have it, he started quartering across the funnel. I came to full draw, ready to cow call to stop him when he stopped on his own at 30 yards slightly quartering away. It was an unforgettable sight embedded in my memory seeing the fletchings disappear in the boiler room. He whirled around and disappeared over the rise about 50 yards away. I quickly looked at my watch which read 7:40 pm. I've had to chuckle to myself about all the hunters that have said they took their animal on the last day. I don't think there have been too many that have cut it that close. As I quartered the bull in the dark, I couldn't help but smile as I looked up at Orion the hunter. What a hunt. What a memory.

The next day I had my brother, my 2 brothers-in-law one of their brothers come to help me pack out the bull. I told them I had arrowed a small 5x5 bull. It was a fun to see the look on their faces when they walked up on the bull. I think it was one of the best jokes I've ever played. We smile at each other every hunting outing recalling the looks they had on their faces...

Anyway, sorry for the long story, I thought it would get the blood pumping for some of you lucky hunters who will be drawing some "once in a lifetime" Utah elk permits. Take advantage of your time and make the most of it. It won't be easy, but I can guarantee you one thing, it will be one of the best hunting experiences of your lives...


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Best 2nd post ever^^? Me thinks yes.

Thanks so much for sharing that story. I'm making the switch to archery this year after archery hunting (Actually, I hiked and packed out elk, they hunted) with my buddies last season. Your story is awesome, better than stuff in the mags.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> For thoughs of you who drew a LE elk tag and didn't tag out. Was it cause you didn't find a big enough bull or didn't get a chance to shoot? I was just looking at the success percentages on the LE units and was just wondering why so many people didn't tag out. I know archery is harder I was just wondering.


On my LE archery hunt 4 years ago, I ended up arrowing a decent 6x7...but, as luck would have it, I hit him in the worst spot--shoulder blade--and didn't kill him. Together with my brother, we managed to eat two tags that year despite having numerous decent 6's within feet of us--all of which would have made either of us happy. But, like many times in archery hunting, the unexpected always seemed to keep us from filling our tags--like radios, sage hen hunters, poorly placed shots, dangerous shot lines, awareness of where the elk were, ATVs in roadless areas, etc...

...nevertheless, I would still venture to say that this hunt was much better than many of the rifle hunts during the rut that filled tags. Our action was incredibly fast and exciting and the elk weren't rutting at all. In my opinion, archery elk hunters should pray for lots of sun and hot temps.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Just reliving the stories again. Any new ones from this past years hunting?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You guys are scaring me, I just dumped my points on the Wasatch. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> You guys are scaring me, I just dumped my points on the Wasatch. :shock:


 8)


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't look at it as dumping points...i look at it as cashing in my points on an experience that will last a life-time...something I have been looking forward to for 10 years...I started it on AR301 and this year I'm finishing it!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I "invested" my points as well this year into the Wasatch Archery pool. I'm sure it will return a sound investment whether it ends in tag soup or not.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I spent 16 yrs putting in for a tag on Monroe. Meanwhile I hunted deer. I have hunted the Mtn since 1961 being my 1rst hunt there. So needless to say the whole family was exited to get elk on the mtn and waited to hunt. I have had 1000s of elk encounters on Monroe that would make a lot of guys jealous. It was like Yellowstone they were hardly hunted and didn't have a major fear of humans. In 2005 my brother drew and shot a 400 bull 4hrs into the hunt opening morning. (Any weapon) although he could have shot it with a bow. 40yds broadside from the road. In 07 my other brother drew archery. We didn't scout we thought it would be a cake walk. But it wasn't. We hunted the entire hunt except maybe 4 or 5 days. Didn't fill the tag. I drew in 08. I figured it was the hunt of a lifetime and I wanted a 400 bull. I logged over 50 days scouting and spent the entire hunt on the Mtn. Chased a bull well over 420 for 10 days before I lost him and gave up. He had 60 cows. I had been busted by them dozens of time in that 10 days. I quit calling for them after 3 days because it only sent them running in the wrong direction.  I then set my sights on some other bulls but bad luck and a lack of a solid plan and help. I didn't fill my tag.

This really just about did me in on hunting. I was near suicidal and had given up on hunting all together. Monroe deer hunt sucked but at least I had a 400 plus bull coming my way right. Not often that a 63 yr old learns a huge life lesson that late in life but I did.

My advice to any average guy hunting a LE unit is focus on the hunt rather than the harvest just as you would a open bull unit. And you will be more than likely satisfied. I wished I had.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A good friend and I drew Dutton archery tags back in 2008. We hunted HARD for 20 days, we both came home with tag soup. It was the highlight of my hunting career, my friend 'wasted' 12 points on an archery elk tag and he tells me every time we talk that it was the best hunt he has been a part of as well. Way too much emphasis is put on an animal hitting the ground and being "big enough" to justify the time/effort/money spent on the hunt, IMHO. 

On another positive note, now that I am out of the elk game, I get to help friends on their hunts with no pressure. Looks like my second home this year will be the Wasatch. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> A good friend and I drew Dutton archery tags back in 2008. We hunted HARD for 20 days, we both came home with tag soup. It was the highlight of my hunting career, my friend 'wasted' 12 points on an archery elk tag and he tells me every time we talk that it was the best hunt he has been a part of as well. Way too much emphasis is put on an animal hitting the ground and being "big enough" to justify the time/effort/money spent on the hunt, IMHO.
> 
> On another positive note, now that I am out of the elk game, I get to help friends on their hunts with no pressure. Looks like my second home this year will be the Wasatch. :mrgreen:


Were still "friends" right? right?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

wapiti67 said:


> I don't look at it as dumping points...i look at it as cashing in my points on an experience that will last a life-time...something I have been looking forward to for 10 years...I started it on AR301 and this year I'm finishing it!


Wapiti,
I might be interested in some scouting trips this summer with ya, if you and Pro dont mind! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> Were still "friends" right? right?


 8) **** straight.


bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Wapiti57, I might be interested in some scouting trips this summer with ya, if you and Pro don't mind! :mrgreen:


I'm cool with that, but I am not the man in charge.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well hell I wanna be friends too!!!! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

All I know is after reading this and IF I draw this year (wasatch archery) I am going to treat it no different than the hunts I do yearly in the uintahs. Ok maybe I wont shoot a spike but if I get a chance on a bull I am going to stick it.
I have never shot a bull so size doesnt matter that much.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats the way I see it. Enjoy the hunt to its fullest and not worry about inches or points!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ummm...we'll see. I guess it would be a question of "just how bad do you wanna go"?


----------



## Addicted (Apr 10, 2008)

Why is it that in Utah that more people dont look at hunts this way? They dont look at the whole experience, its all about what you come home with for everybody. Too many people look at it as a total failure and you wasted your tag if you dont come home with a monster bull. Because they're out there hiding behind every tree arent they? Maybe its because a LE Elk tag is pretty much a OIL tag. Somebody should try and do something about that situation.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Addicted said:


> Why is it that in Utah that more people dont look at hunts this way? They dont look at the whole experience, its all about what you come home with for everybody. Too many people look at it as a total failure and you wasted your tag if you dont come home with a monster bull. Because they're out there hiding behind every tree arent they? Maybe its because a LE Elk tag is pretty much a OIL tag. Somebody should try and do something about that situation.


I think it stems from the social desire to keep up with the Jones' so in that respect the change is much greater than just hunting. It goes something like this:

"IF that guy can shoot a 380 bull, well by golly he's a dumb as a stump ******* and I sure as heck can outdo his sorry butt and shoot me a 400+ bull!!" Or it could be as simple as "I hunt hard and I deserve a 380+ bull. Nobody hunts harder and smarter than I do."

You go to the hunting shows and the entire focus is "check out how big my buck is" and that's awesome that guys can get a huge buck or bull. Heck, I'm only one year under my belt as an archery hunter and already have enough stories to make a night of campfire stories complete, including missing a nice big 340 bull.

But the attitude in will most likely determine the attitude out, no matter what the outcome be it harvest or experience...or if you're fortunate you'll have both.


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

That last line is golden no matter what tag is in your pocket.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I drew a Manti tag in '05, and was thrilled I was going to get a chance to hunt where alot of elk live and maybe shoot a big one. My biggest worry was wasting the tag (not a good mindset). I had planned for everything I could think of except luck  I had about the best string of bad luck going, you could get. The day before we were to leave, my buddy had a stoke, so I missed the opener. The next weekend my truck broke down on the way to elk camp, got to hunt 2 days that weekend before limping back to Ogden with a partially running truck. 3rd and final weekend it rained every day. To top that off, when we did get out, I ran into sheep, and very few elk. I saw about 15 head all hunt long. Second to last evening I got into a small herd of elk and one little guy ran in to about 18 yards and I panic shot him. First elk I had seen real close all hunt. Ok, I filled my tag, great...only a 4x5. Kind of sad, kind of happy. I was happy to fill my tag but dissapointed that he was the only one I could find, and knowing it would be at least 10 years until I could get another crack at it. The next kicker of the whole deal was the night after I killed my elk, I called in a huge 5x5 (300ish) to about 20 yards of my buddy (who had a spike tag)and about 45 yards from me. That bull just stood there looking around for the cow (me), I could have shot him 5 times over, but all I could do is stomp on my hat and cuss up a storm.
So, moral of the story is go in with the mindset that this going to be a fun hunt, and don't focus on having to fill the tag. I think I would have had a better experience if I wasn't so bent on wasting the money for the tag. Of course a horseshoe and 4 leaf clover wouldn't hurt any. 
Go make it the best hunting experience you can, because you never know how long it will take to draw another tag.


----------

